# My Love for Naples



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of My Love for Naples by Anna Teresa Callen

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## bookslinger (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review - I love Italian food! Greatest cuisine in Europe!


----------

